# Öffenlicher Bereich > AllerWelts News / Smalltalk >  Der Thailändische Singlemarkt

## Hua Hin

Hallo Jungs, 
wie ihr wisst, beobachte ich ja schon eine Zeit lang, den Thailändischen
Singlemarkt, sprich Online-Dating-Börsen mehr aus dem Grund heraus,
schon mal ein Gefühl dafür zu kriegen, welche Mendalität da auf einen zukommt. Forenmässig liest man ja immer, das der Farang als ATM und Abzocke gedacht ist. Genau dies weckte eigentlich meine Neugier,
diesem Phänomen näher nachzugehen.
Natürlich bin ich mir bewusst, dass dies ein sehr schwieriges Thema ist,
immer in der Gefahr, alles zu verallgemeinern.
Ja ich weiss, meine ist anders.
Jedenfalls versuche ich immer, Dienstleistungstätigkeiten aus den Anzeigen herauszulesen, was mir aber ehrlich gesagt, fast nie gelingt.
Und besser gestellte Thaifrauen würden sich ja normalerweise gar nicht
mit einem Farang einlassen.
Auf der anderen Seite lese ich fast nur nach Wünschen von "honest, Familyman, no Butterfly und der Wunsch nach Kindern and no wasting my time if you wonna play with me.
Wie passt das jetzt zusammen?
Gestern lies ich eine Anzeige von einer 38jährigen, die nicht mal schlecht aussah, sich aber als Jungfrau ausgab? Sie hatte noch nie einen Freund?
Andere schreiben öffentlich, das sie mit "dictionary of sex" nichts zu tun haben wollen?
Jo, wie passt das jetzt alles irgendwie zusammen?

Gruss Alex

----------

> ...Wie passt das jetzt zusammen?....


Scheinbar gut.
Zum einen mußt Du nicht alles glauben, was geschrieben wird, zum anderen davon ausgehen, daß die Hälfte weggelassen wurde.
Und zum dritten, warum soll manches/vieles auch nicht stimmen, nur weil sich in Deutschland ein so hoher Anteil von Ex-, Momentan-Wieder-, oder Sicherlich-In-Zukunft-Dienstleiterinnen aufhalten, durch die das Grundvertrauen stark geschmälert wurde.

----------


## Erich

Hallo Alex,

ich könnte Dir Mails von Ann schicken, da wärste hin und weg (wie ich damals). Das kam so ehrlich rüber, da sie sogar Sachen angesprochen hat, über die eine "normale" Thai wahrscheinlich niemals ein Wort verlieren würde.
Als ich sie voriges Jahr zum erstenmal getroffen habe - voll überzeugend.
Hier ebenso (das Gegenteil stand dann im MSN).
Ich würde nie wieder eine Thai in Erwägung ziehen, die aktiv selber nach Farang sucht.
Meine unmaßgebliche Meinung - gibt sicher auch gegenteilige Ansichten.

Erich

----------


## Hua Hin

Hi Erich,
anscheinend schreibe ich nur "normale" Thais an.
Ja, manchmal lasse ich mich einfach dazu hinreisen.
Du stellst Dich vor, Du stellst Fragen aber was kommt zurück?
Ein paar Antworten und fertig. Da ist überhaupt kein Ansatz zu einer 
Kommunikation. Wenn ich dann lese, dass viele als Hobby TV, Kochen und ihren Hund angeben, dann macht man sich auch schon seine Gedanken. Diese Frauen scheinen irgendwie sehr einfach gestrickt zu sein, wobei Take Care wohl im Vordergrund steht.
Wie gesagt, hatte jahrelang Mailkontakt mit Russinnen, aber da konntest
Du über Gott und die Welt diskutieren.

Gruss Alex

----------


## Erich

Hi Alex,

Fragen sollteste nicht zu viele stellen, das gibt Kopfschmerzen.
"Kommunikation" ist ein weites Feld, ich sags ganz ehrlich: wenn ich Abends aus dem Büro komme, dann brauch ich keine hochintellektuellen Gespräche über Gott und die Welt, ein hinreissendes Siam-smile und was leckeres zu Essen iss da besser.
Komischerweise haben wir uns manchmal besser ohne Worte verstanden, jedenfalls an den paar Tagen, wo alles in Ordnung erschien.
Hund stimmt, Ann hat zwei davon, Nachbarshund hier war auch sofort Liebling von ihr.
Hobby TV: ich sag nur siamovie, hab ich abundzumal mitgeguckt - wegen dem "take care" in den dortigen Soaps - auf dem Gebiet bin ich wohl in die meisten Fettnäpfchen gelatscht.

Erich

----------


## Joseph

Im Grunde kann ich mir kein Urteil erlauben, dazu sind meine Erfahrungen zu gering, und es würde mir nie einfallen, eine Thailady zu verurteilen oder von oben herab anzusehen, die im Dienstleistungsgewerde gearbeitet hat oder die sich um ihr Studium zu verdienen einen zahlenden Thailover gehalten hat...

Nach vielen Gesprächen, die ich mit Thailadies gehabt habe, ist bei mir der Eindruck entstanden, dass eine Thailady, die sich einen Farang angeln will, sei es in der Bar oder durch eine PV oder Online-Börse oder auch durch Vermittlung Verwandter, im Grunde eine Looserin ist, eine Frau, die auf dem thailändischen Heiratsmarkt keinerlei Chance mehr hat...Sie sieht im Farang die letzte Möglichkeit, nachdem ein Thai sie sitzen gelassen hat, mit oder ohne Kind...Ein "normaler" Thai kann nicht verstehen, dass ein Farang eine solche Dame als Frau nimmt. Er akzeptiert es, dass er Sex mit ihr hat und dafür bezahlt, aber jemanden, der eine solche Frau heiratet, hält er schlicht  für verrückt. 

Ich persönlich könnte niemals eine Frau heiraten, die nicht in etwa die gleiche Bildung und ähnliche Interessen hat wie ich.

Was die direkten Bardamen betrifft, so habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass (zumindest) die meisten lügen, was das Zeug hergibt. "I never go with old man" hört man, wenn die Dame mit einem jüngeren Herrn sitzt. Dieselbe Dame sagt eine halbe Stunde später "I like to go with old man; they take care better...", wenn sie mit 'nem älteren Herrn sitzt.

Manchmal habe ich mir den Spaß erlaubt, in einer Bar so zu tun, also könnte ich kein Thai. (Ich weiß, das ist vielleicht nicht die feine Art...). So saß ich mal an der Theke mit einer Dame, die leidlich Englisch sprach. Sie erzählte mir, sie sei ganz neu, gerade vom Lande gekommen, noch nie mit einem Farang gegangen. Dann sah ich, dass als ein Farang seine Barfine bezahlte, die Kassiererin in ein auf der Theke liegendes dickes Heft in Thaibuchstaben das Wort "off" eintrug. Ich habe mir dann das Heft mal genommen (man liess es zu, weil man nicht im Traume daran dachte, dass ich Thai lesen könne) uns blätterte mal durch das Buch. Meine liebe Oi arbeitete schon sehr lange und war regelmäßig 2-3mal pro Woche "off" gewesen. Es gab auch längere Zeitperioden, wo sie 6 oder 10 Tage hintereinander "off" gewesen war. Alles Lüge, was sie mir gesagt hatte.

Naja, was will man Anderes erwarten, das gehört zum Geschäft, und "Geschäft" allein ist es...

Liebe Grüße Joseph

----------


## Erich

> Ich persönlich könnte niemals eine Frau heiraten, die nicht in etwa die gleiche Bildung und ähnliche Interessen hat wie ich.


Ja, so hab ich auch mal gedacht, war glaube beim Studium, wennde dann aber drin bist im Job, ändert sich das - glaub mir. Hab genug gescheiterte Ehen gesehen die letzten Jahre.
Er: im Büro, sie: auf der Suche nach Selbstverwirklichung...

----------


## Hua Hin

> Joseph postete:
> Nach vielen Gesprächen, die ich mit Thailadies gehabt habe, ist bei mir der Eindruck entstanden, dass eine Thailady, die sich einen Farang angeln will, sei es in der Bar oder durch eine PV oder Online-Börse oder auch durch Vermittlung Verwandter, im Grunde eine Looserin ist, eine Frau, die auf dem thailändischen Heiratsmarkt keinerlei Chance mehr hat...Sie *sieht im Farang die letzte Möglichkeit*, nachdem ein Thai sie sitzen gelassen hat, mit oder ohne Kind...


Na ja Joseph, ganz so schlimm kann es ja auch nicht sein, 
*mit der letzten Möglichkeit*,
sonst würden sich wohl kaum so viele 18-23 Jahren Frauen in den
Online-Dating Börsen tummeln.

Gruss Alex

----------


## schiene

Vielleicht wollen sie auch nur aus Spaß die Farangs studieren und lachen sich kaputt was sich so für Typen melden und antworten.  ::

----------

> Vielleicht wollen sie auch nur aus Spaß die Farangs studieren und lachen sich kaputt was sich so für Typen melden und antworten.


Meinst du Alex damit? Kann doch nicht dein Ernst sein!

----------

> Zitat von dragon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Zitat von poonjainaam
> 
> ...


OHH, da habe ich den "IRONIE"-smily vergessen, sorry!

Grüße

Volker

----------

Erich, wieviel bezahlen die, wenn du einen von denen nimmst?

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Erich

Was sie geschrieben haben, keine Ahnung, müsst ich mich kostenpflichtig anmelden (die Damen scheinen die 20$ Monatsbeitrag zu haben), Antworten geht also auch nicht.
Wenn sich jemand als monitärer Sponsor eines rein wissenschaftlichen Ausfrageprojektes findet, frag ich natürlich, was wo bei welcher geschnipselt wurde... :aetsch:

----------


## Hua Hin

Warum Du Dich ausgerechnet bei ner kostenpflichtigen Seite anmeldest,
wird mir wohl ewig ein Rätsel bleiben.  ::  

Das einzige, was wir sponsoren, ist ein passendes Hochzeitsgeschenk. :yes:

----------

> Das einzige, was wir sponsoren, ist *ein passendes Hochzeitsgeschenk*.


Wir bitten um detailierte Angaben.....   :cool:

----------

Hochzeitsgeschenk? Nur gegen Einladung und nach eingehender Begutachtung der Braut!

----------


## Erich

Ich hab mich auf der site kostenlos angemeldet, aber da geht halt nix (und da ich das über sone site eh nicht vorhatte, macht das auch nix). Ausserdem test ich bissel Cleverness der Betreiber: ne Mailadresse im Foto eingebaut bzw. im Text versteckt haben se nicht akzeptiert, mal sehen, was mir noch so einfällt...





> Das einzige, was wir sponsoren, ist ein passendes Hochzeitsgeschenk.


Wenns irgendwann mal soweit iss, komm ich darauf zurück (hab ein gutes Gedächtnis).  ::

----------


## Hua Hin

Na ja Erich, nen kleinen Widerspruch sehe ich schon in deiner Aussage.
Erst nix vorhaben, dann aber die eigene Mailadresse verstecken wollen,
wohl dann doch in der Hoffnung, mal angeschrieben zu werden.
Mach`s doch wie ich, kann jede anschreiben und kann von jeder angeschrieben werden und das kostenlos.

Hochzeitsgeschenk geht klar, Polterabend ist dann in Enricos "Pink Villa". :yes:

----------


## Erich

Hi Alex,

das ist reiner Zeitvertreib, na egal, obde das glaubst oder nicht, iss mir Wurscht.  ::  

Polterabend in "Pink Villa"? Niemals! Wenn die Laube fertig ist und inner Nacht- und Nebelaktion nen vernünftigen Anstrich bekommen hat, iss die zu schade für son Gelage :aetsch:

----------


## Daniel Sun

@Erich, komm hör auf rumzueiern...
Dir ist doch bloß die Miet für so einen angesagten Karaoke Schuppenzu hoch...
...von wegen zu schade und so...  :: 

Gruß Daniel

----------


## Erich

Also, ich tippe auf 100% echt - und so einer musste mal was zu ihren Schreibfehlern schreiben, da kannste was erleben, hab das schon mal ausprobiert :smt098

----------

Was passiert, biste zum Kaffee trinken eingeladen worden?

----------


## Erich

Da hätte ich wohl die Kaffeekanne auf den Kopf bekommen :aetsch:

----------

Monta, glaube nicht, dass es ein fake ist, jedenfalls nicht von mir! Sehe erst jetzt, dass sie aus Kölle ist.. Sorry!

Grüße

Volker

----------

> Also, ich tippe auf 100% echt - und so einer musste mal was zu ihren Schreibfehlern schreiben, da kannste was erleben, hab das schon mal ausprobiert :smt098


Erich, du bist aber auch vor nichts fies! :aetsch: 

Grüße

Volker

----------

> Zur Abwechslung mal was vom deutschen Singlemarkt[...]


Ivch denke mal sie hat Qualitäten, welche Schreiben und Reden überflüssig machen   ::

----------


## Dieter

> Volker, echt, oder ein Fake?
> Halte ersteres natürlich für möglich.


Tippe auf Blondinenwitz.

----------


## schiene

da gibts doch solche Seiten wo man seine/n Ex mit Bildern reinsetzt und sie so richtig mieß darstellt.Denke das war die Rache eines verstoßenen oder Ex Lovers.

----------

Da liegste mit Sicheheit falsch!

----------

